

All is Not Well in Silicon Valley - thinkcomp
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/aaron-greenspan/all-is-not-well-in-silico_b_113226.html

======
bprater
In the long-term, we will get out of this funk with technological leverage.
Firing bits over the wire costs zero. Inflation hits us by oil and food, but
costs only continue to decrease on the tech end.

I'm sure firms are going to start making investments in green tech, but I'm
not worried that those of us that enjoy the business of hacking are going to
be employeed for a very, very long time.

------
davidw
I guess this is relevant enough to not flag it as !HN, but... huffington post
== politics, and they probably have a vested interest (getting Obama elected)
in the doom&gloom type of stories painting the current economy badly. Not to
say that it's all "roses and flowers" as they say in Italian, but extra grains
of salt are required for articles like that, IMO.

~~~
thinkcomp
I don't take orders from the Huffington Post people, so I write about whatever
I want (which in the past has included such topics as autism, politics, and
business--but nothing in particular supporting Obama). Also, the piece isn't
predicting doom and gloom. It's saying that doom and gloom is already here,
and we in Silicon Valley aren't doing much to help matters.

------
benreesman
I'm no fan of Zuckerberg, but this guy's envy of him is a little conspicuous.

